# Which Taurus 22lr revolver



## Gold (Sep 23, 2010)

I am looking into the Taurus 22lr revolvers 4'' any suggestions on which models to start looking at?


----------



## Palmettokat (Nov 11, 2009)

I first looked at a Taurus 22 lr 990 about two weeks ago and a S&W 617 I think both model numbers are correct. The Taurus got my attention as in blue it was less than half the S&W. Have handled three in last two days was very disappointed in how hard the cylinder was to open and how rough it was in opening and closing. Very much surprised and disappointed me. Now we have a Judge and two Taurus 738's which we are pleased with.


----------

